# Losing weight post-surgery?



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi folks, I'm amazed to say that I've lose 13 pounds since surgery last month. It seems my appetite has really changed for the better. The only thing I've really done is switch out regular coke for diet. And I'm drinking more water which started in the hospital.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm really happy about it. But, could this just be a flash to hyper from being hypo?

Input thankfully appreciated!

Sarah


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats! My weight has stayed the same. I am hoping to lose 20 pounds. Maybe you are not going hyper, maybe just euthyroid, that perfect place we aim for! Keep up the good work!


----------

